# Water Chemistry, Tempurature And Testing.



## Bacon Of Time (Feb 1, 2011)

So i cant seam to find a good water chemistry chart or anything. Heres what i have found.
PH 6-7.6
NH3 0
HO2 0
NO3 <20
General Hardness 5 (Under or over i dont know, assuming lower is beter)
KH or Carbonate Hardness 50 - 70
Temp 75-85 F 25-30C 82 F for breeding.

Is any of this wrong or is there anything else i should be testing for or keeping in mind when
working with my Piranha's water chemistry?

I have 3 ney baby red bellys in a 55g.


----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)

Ammonia : 0
Nitrites: 0
Nitrates: <40ppm
pH: 6.5-7.5

As long as your pH is stable, then don't worry about it. Test your water often, more often if you happen to see signs of sickness or cloudiness, because high toxin levels can kill your fish quickly. Water changes are the best way to take care of rising levels. But if you change at least 20-30% a week with Prime, you shouldn't have to worry about your water parameters getting out of hand. As for temperature, I have my tanks set at 80-82F.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

^^ I think 0S says it really well here, although I prefer an even lower pH... I'd say 5.5-7.5.


----------



## Bacon Of Time (Feb 1, 2011)

Thnaks everyone, my chemistry is perfict and my new P's seam to be having good times.


----------

